# Exodons or Dwarf snakehead fish, anyone keep either??



## scouseraver (Aug 21, 2009)

as the title says?? im looking to setup a fish aquarium and wanted some info on peoples aggressive fish?? cheers, Sam


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Just picked up the latest issue of PFK, has a whole section related to these, maybe try and get yourself a copy.

I think Simon on here does btw.


----------



## scouseraver (Aug 21, 2009)

cool ill go down WHS smith 2morra they do it, cheers dude!!


----------



## Moogloo (Mar 15, 2010)

I've Kept the dwarf Snakehead, Channa Bleheri. 

They are predatory but at the same time, they dont like too much movement or anything that is likely to knock them about.

I kept them with Empire Gudgeon when the snakehead was a tiddler and they grew up together, gouramis (gold, opaline, pearl or moonlight... honeys etc too small and dwarves not bolshy enough).

Larger Tetras like Columbian, Congo, Red Eyes, Bueno Aires....

Dwarf Neon Rainbows, Hatchet Fish, Golden Wonder Panchax, any plec relative to tank size and Corys are great but no Otos.... bit small them...

Easy fish to keep on frozen foods, might now and then take the odd catfish tablet/pellet but it will need bloodworm, krill, mysis, prawn, cockle, mussel etc to eat every day or it will turn on other fish. Keep it happy and it will make a fantastic addition  one of my favourite fish!


----------



## Graylord (Jul 17, 2007)

Exodons are scale eaters and shouldn't be mixed with anything else.


----------



## Moogloo (Mar 15, 2010)

I'd love to know more about the Exodons, its a species i've never kept and when i nearly did get a biotope for them, i got distracted with some other species...


----------



## Stan193 (May 27, 2009)

Graylord said:


> Exodons are scale eaters and shouldn't be mixed with anything else.


I found that out once when I bought some and kept them in a tank with a couple of red tailed chalceus. the Exodons wouldn't eat anything, they even ignored bloodworm but a day or so later I saw the chalceus cowering in the corner with no scales. I took the chalceus out and their scales completely grew back, I was surprised it didnt kill them.


----------



## CrAcKeRbEtTaS (Jul 22, 2011)

Snake heads can only be kept with driftwood and plants. 

:2thumb:


----------



## Moogloo (Mar 15, 2010)

Kept mine in a bare bottomed tank (had two clown loach at 29.5cm and 31cm, can you imagine the destruction!?) and just had a few ornaments, a large BiOrb tube cover in the shape of a cottage with tall chimney stack for the Tyre Track Eel and Chrysicthys Ornatus catfish, a curved bit of sculptured wood into a tunnel for the loach and 20cm Panaque and a barrel incase the Snakehead needed to get away... random looking tank but tbh the fish were so in your face (was a juvi Pearl Arrowana too and a Sorrubim Limia) that decor was unnecessary, the fish rarely hid, it was so they could sleep in peace...


----------



## bennystalebread (Jul 11, 2011)

Channa bleheri are ellish fish to keep, full of character. I kept mine with my Polypterus senegalus and they left each other alone, just had to make sure the p.senegalus got their fair share of food!


----------

